# Separations not Lining Up



## Hakaider (May 6, 2011)

I'm using an Epson 7900 and Accurip software (printed out of Illustrator) to do my separations. As the roll of clear film is used about halfway the separations don't align. They seem to get stretched after each sep. For instance if I'm printing 3 spot colors the first sep will be shorter than the next which will be shorter than the third. I printed using the same rip, same file... to an Artisan 1430 and they align perfectly. I'm waiting to hear from Epson if they've heard of this happening but figured I'd give it a shot here to see if anyone has experienced (and hopefully solved) the same problem. Thanks for any help. Oh, and just added info, same print job, same film, same format.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

I had the same problem with a 7900. Had to dump it and move on to a new printer. I believe that as the rollers wear out the film slips. Sometimes you are lucky and it will line up. More often they will not line up. For me it was not worth changing the rollers...


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike, have you tried giving some slack to your roll of film ?
Relieving the tension might help.....


----------



## Hakaider (May 6, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Mike, have you tried giving some slack to your roll of film ?
> Relieving the tension might help.....


I've actually tried letting out some slack as it prints. Same problem. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe try cleaning the rollers ?


----------



## Hakaider (May 6, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been answering. I just got really busy... combine that with having to go back to my sheet fed Artisan 1430 and I haven't had much free time! Nothing seems to help so I'm calling an Epson tech. I'll let you know what happened after I resolve this issue. Thanks for all of your input!


----------

